# What to do.



## Michael233 (Oct 10, 2014)

My hav is wonderful with people and very well socialized. He is not a fan of other dogs. Not openly aggressive and when he is boarded or goes to groomer they all have compliments for him. Where I live there are not a lot of dogs. The other day I took him to vet for several shots and a skin allergy. He is very nervous at the vets office but a very good patient. I carried him in and registered him and sat with him in a far corner. A lady came from far across the room with 2 dogs just to visit us. I had Jeremy on my lap and I'm sure he felt my tension as I did not want that lady there. Her dogs were both climbing up sniffing me and Jeremy. My dog put up with it for several minutes then finally growled and showed his teeth. The lady actually scolded my dog. I stayed polite and luckily got called in to the vet. 

In my opinion the lady, although she probably had good intentions was out of line. But never the less Jeremy should not have behaved that way. I need to socialize him better safely. Much of it may have been my apprehensiveness.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Under no circumstance should a person approach with 2 dogs when you don't know the other person's dog. That was very stupid on her part and the fact that she scolded your dog for her mistake is laughable. I know you would love Jeremy to enjoy other dogs and with your help someday he will. He should not be scolded for something he did not cause because he was nervous or fearful.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I would have growled and shown my teeth.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That lady should have been scolded! Tim isn't a fan of certain dogs and I'm not embarrassed to tell the person who is approaching with their friendly partner that mine might not reciprocate. You need to be your dog's advocate and have their back in terms of protecting them and not putting them in a situation that they aren't comfortable with. Don't feel bad about it, not every person likes certain types of people either but we have the option of walking away, our pups don't. It sounds like Jeremy put on his brave face for you for as long as he could and his growl was him telling you he had enough. Growls aren't necesarily a bad thing they are a non physical way of your dog saying get me out of here and if you don't listen the second thing your dog could do is bite so be aware of body language and don't forget to be your pups advocate.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This lady shouldn't have done this ANYWHERE let alone in a vets office, where other animals could be sick. It is your responsibility to protect your dog. In the future, I would suggest that you be more proactive and TELL the person not to approach. Neither you nore your dog should need to put up with this. 

I go one step further. Vet's offices are stressful for most dogs. And they are also a good place to pick up "bugs", be they germs or fleas. To minimize stress, and keep my dog healthy, I leave my dog in the car while I check in. When they call us, I go get him and bring him straight into the exam room. Because our dogs are small, we can carry them right in, and never have them touch the waiting room floor. It is rare that the vet comes into the exam room immediately, so this really doesn't hold them up. I haven't met a vet yet who didn't understand my reasons for doing this, and none have had a problem with it.

On the way out, I do the reverse. I take him straight to the car, then come back in to settle up, make new appointments or whatever. This method was suggested to me by one of the best dog trainers I know. It really minimizes both stress and the possiblity of picking up illnesses at the vet's office.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes , that lady should never have approached. Your dog was just relaying a message and should not be reprimanded. Never approach with your dog unless you are invited and both dogs are inviting.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I always tell people that my Nessie is wonderful with humans but not with other dogs. I never know what her reaction will be and to keep their distance with their dog.


----------



## Michael233 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance and advice. My hav is my best friend and everybody seems to love him. People we meet sometimes forget my name but never his.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

No worries... We have all been there. I have actually put my foot out and let an over-enthusiastic Golden Retriever bounce off it when its owner wasn't paying attention in the vet's waiting room. I felt terrible about it but I wasn't moving my leg, the dog smashed into it and Nessie was cowering under my other leg. (We were sitting in a corner.) 

Can I just say how much I hate extend-a-leashes?!?!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Can I just say how much I hate extend-a-leashes?!?!!


We were at a training/boarding facility owned by a well-known trainer for a trial. There are signs ALL OVER the place, saying that flexis are not allowed on the property.

A couple came to pick up their two WILD Beagles from boarding and the people at the desk handed them right over, in spite of the fact that the people had Flexis for them. Both dogs were going nuts, getting themselves all tangled with each other, then taking off after dogs passing by who were there for the trial. (not in a mean way, just in a stupid, overly-friendly Beagle way&#8230; but NOT what you want when you're trying to prepare your dog to go in the ring) I have NO idea why the people working there didn't bring the dogs out for them on regular leashes, or just tell them they needed to buy cheap leashes for each off the rack right in the entry way.

I was outside pottying Kodi, and one of my fellow competitors came out the door with her dog, told me what was going on, and warned me that they were coming. Come they did. They got outside the door, and the owner managed to drop BOTH leashes. SO now there are TWO loose dogs, flexis reeling in behind them, galloping toward us! Fortunately Kodi is small enough that I was able to scoop him up and get him out of harm's way before they got to us. But it could have been a wreck if they'd tangled themselves around a bigger dog.

There is no accounting for the stupidity of people.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Never be afraid to be "rude" in keeping your dog out of bad situations. I just come right out and say to people "Don't come over here". "No, go away right now!", "don't touch my dog". I have even been the one to scold when a stranger comes and tries to pet Henry and he snarls. I do not apologize for his reasonable anti-social behavior in this case. I tell the person "Never try to pet a dog without asking permission!" And when I say I "tell " the strangers, what I really mean is that I yell at them. No one gets near my dog if he is threatened and I never ever worry about offending people!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You go girl. Yep I had to be a little assertive last week when a lady with a Labradoodle approached us at the park. Three times I had to tell her not to approach, and the last time wasn't too pleasant. Her dog was nearly pulling her off her feet., and yet she felt her dog needed to meet Molly. :frusty:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

lol. I realize Dave that you - being from Canada - will never be able to elevate rudeness to an art the way I can since I am from New York City. But I appreciate that you are trying! lol. I guess all of us can get out of our comfort zones when it comes to protecting our dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on.:biggrin1:


----------

